# Install Mac OS 8.6 on a new iMac



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Hi!

I will have a new iMac very soon 
I would love to install Mac OS 8.6 on my firewire drive but i had no success with my iBook - but however ive heard that it is possible to use OS 8.6 with the new G4 iMacs - have anyone tried this or other useful information for me?

Thankyou very much!

     -- Chibi15


----------



## dricci (May 19, 2002)

I don't think it's possible. The minimum you can install is OS 9.0. Why would you want to install 8.6, anyways? It's very old and out dated.


----------



## Chibi15 (May 19, 2002)

Because i think that OS 8.6 is more stable than any OS9...


----------



## dricci (May 19, 2002)

In my experience I had the most stability from 9.1 and up. 8.6 seems like a wasteland that should have never happened 

Of course if you want stability, just stick with OS X


----------



## edX (May 21, 2002)

i agree with dricci. osx is the absolute most stable mac os yet and classic is probably second. why boot into an old dinasour os when you can run all the same apps from classic while booted in osx? and to run classic the best, you need the latest os 9. right now it is 9.2.2


----------



## foosmith (May 21, 2002)

You can only run BeOs in 8.6 and below, that's a pretty good reason.


----------



## benpoole (May 22, 2002)

HEY! Less of the "out-dated" and "dinosaur"!

Some of us still run OS 8.6... 

Actually, it's pretty crap in this day and age. If I had a brand new G4 iMac, I'd be running OS X and not looking back.

But alas, I have an old iMac, and 8.6 it is. Just be grateful you don't need to go there.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 28, 2002)

i'm using 8.1 on a 7200...


----------



## twyg (May 29, 2002)

If I can run 9.1 on my 6500 w/ my 96MB of ram there's no reason an original iMac should still be pokin' around with 8.6... 

I've had it crash 3 times in the past 4 months. That's stable. I also don't load anything extraneous. I load just what I need. The system is still mostly Apple in both a hardware and software sense.

Why not upgrade?


----------



## benpoole (May 29, 2002)

Well, I've never seen the point of going to OS 9 when you're paying for OS X I guess (you can't buy OS 9 on its own here any more).

As for OS X, I've shied away from upgrading on a couple of counts:

- OS X is resource-hungry. My iMac has 256MB of RAM, the hard drisk doesn't have much on it, and the processor is a 233 MHz G3... I'd like to be able to _use_ this machine, and the impression I get is that although one can load up OS X on such a beast, it's a dog. Sounds like screen re-drawing and the like is rubbish thanks to the whizzy stuff in Aqua.

- I have a Umax Astra 1220U scanner, and there are no drivers for this in OS X, nor does it look like there will be.

- I'm keen to move away from my work PC for Java programming on to my Mac, but if it's significantly slower (than a PIII Windoze 2000 machine), then this will be frustrating.

Maybe I should just buy OS X and see...!


----------



## alphasoixante (May 29, 2002)

Man, that UMAX business really gets my goat. I think it's so ridiculous that they won't write drivers for OSX.


----------

